
Show HN: A Browser-based cryptocurrency using React/Redux and P2P connections - jeffbarg
https://littlecoin.io/
======
jeffbarg
LittleCoin is a fully-frontend browser-based cryptocurrency I built using
React/Redux and P2P connections using WebSockets/EasyRTC. If you just want to
check it out, click on the URL, add a new address, and start mining some
coins! You can join the main network or join a named test network with another
device and send coins back and forth between connected peers.

Let me know if you have any questions!

